# Saddle Style hunting foot platform?



## Bow_Hunting (Dec 14, 2017)

are there any guys out there having luck with a DIY foot platform for the saddle style hunter?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*my version*

here is what I build and use.....


----------



## Wcg12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Ive been looking for this type thing as well


----------



## Wcg12 (Oct 22, 2019)

If you look on saddle hunter on facebook there are several guys with different types as well.


----------



## Chandler.cook35 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ive got a small lock on platform that is used for leaning on trees while duck hunting that works great. Not as light as some of the actual saddle stands but much cheaper.


----------



## Mjmfire (Apr 13, 2019)

I have also been looking at this. From what I can tell, a lot of people are using a lone wolf or xop seat for the platform. I was looking into modifying a hawk helium stick by cutting the stick down remounting the teeth on the back and mounting the platform. My big question is where should I mount the platform on the stick? I’ve seen some with the platform on the top of the stick, some with the platform in the middle, and some with it on the bottom. I want to mount it so I have the most stability and feel like the top of the stick would be the most ideal but am wondering if anyone else has modified this type of stick and how they did it?


----------



## Strongmedicine (Nov 10, 2019)

I like it. I imagine thats pretty darn light.. I need to do something like this. I always have branches i can stand on but if there isnt any wind and you get a big boy in you cant move if not already in position for the shot. I learned that this year..


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I built a platform using the XOP Treestands cast aluminum seat, two XOP batwings (feet that contact the tree), a 12" piece of 1" square tube 6061 aluminum, and a Lone Wolf strap.

It is going on it's second season and works great. BTW, I'm 235# in street clothes so it's quite sturdy. Obviously, use this combo at your own risk!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

I made a platform out of a lone wolf seat and works good. Just need to work on the bushing were it bolts up too. That’s were I get some play from the bolt.


----------



## cpollard (Jan 30, 2020)

I use the climbing base from a climber that I don't use. I hook it right up to my Guidos Web and use it to climb with also. Works good.


----------



## duckdog28 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great post, thanks for the idea.


----------



## jorob712 (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks for the idea for repurposeing a tree stand


----------



## Corn-bread82 (Feb 1, 2020)

I use the seat / climbing aid from a lone wolf ambush minus the padding and it’s got more room than most the ones u can buy and it’s quiet and easy. I used the factory XL belt and uses a motorcycle cinch strap just pulled snug. Not to mention light


----------



## Corn-bread82 (Feb 1, 2020)

There’s a lone wolf seat climber in classifieds now for 80$. I also have one I’ll let go


----------



## morenor12 (Jan 8, 2021)

The lone wolf idea is good.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

cpollard said:


> I use the climbing base from a climber that I don't use. I hook it right up to my Guidos Web and use it to climb with also. Works good.


Why not just use a climber?


----------



## whitneydonithan (Mar 28, 2011)

I made this cam over style which I used and liked this year. Next year I will be switching to a klemz style though since I was able to get an original lone wolf seat for a Grant!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Rhino (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks for the ideas this is something I was really looking to make this spring. I can't see paying $200 for a platform for my feet.


----------



## CoryCC (Jan 9, 2021)

Hunter Dave said:


> I built a platform using the XOP Treestands cast aluminum seat, two XOP batwings (feet that contact the tree), a 12" piece of 1" square tube 6061 aluminum, and a Lone Wolf strap.
> 
> It is going on it's second season and works great. BTW, I'm 235# in street clothes so it's quite sturdy. Obviously, use this combo at your own risk!
> 
> ...


What did you use for the “feet”? Just the existing ones? 
I ran a Hawk tree seat this season and it worked but it was a little sketchy. I’d love to get/build something that was sturdier.
Thanks!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Cory, I used the XOP batwings for the feet. The batwings were their standard offering at the time and have nice sharp points to bite into the bark. Don't know if they are still available. Prior to the 2020 season, I bought a Predator platform and am really liking it. Easy to setup and very solid.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

